# Teich Winterfest machen!



## Thunder (12. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte meinen Gartenteich Winterfest machen aber wie geht das??

min.20 Goldfische, viele Seerosenblätter, __ Schilf und die __ Wasserpest habe ich im Teich.

Was muss Ich aus dem Teich rausnehmen und wann ?


----------



## Teichfutzi (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

bei 1,50m tiefe können die Fische drinbleiben, das __ Schilf bis kurz über der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden und die __ Wasserpest kann auch drinbleiben. Dann müsste man noch höchstens die Technik winterfest machen, aber da frag lieber jemand anderes


----------



## robsig12 (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> bei 1,50m tiefe können die Fische drinbleiben, das __ Schilf bis kurz über der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden und die __ Wasserpest kann auch drinbleiben. Dann müsste man noch höchstens die Technik winterfest machen, aber da frag lieber jemand anderes



1-1,2 Meter Tiefe genügen auch.


----------



## Teichfutzi (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

ja klar, aber genau der teich ist 1,5m tief, steht im profil


----------



## 2mazz (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

Hallo Max
ist auch mein erster Winter!
ich weiss nicht wie deine Seerosen aussehen!
Aber meine welken sehr stark ich zupf die blätter immer raus!
und die stiele schneid ich ab!
weiss nicht obs richtig ist aber ansonsten lösen die sich selbst auf und man hat wieder einen hohen nährstoffeintrag im wasser d.h. viele algen im frühjahr 
mfg thomas


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

Hallo zusammen!
Meine Seerosen und auch verschiedene andere Pflanzen werden auch gelb. Ich schneide die Blätter auch ab. Ist bestimmt besser. Mit dem größeren Teich ist es auch mein erster Winter. Vorher hatte ich nur eine Teichwanne mit 650 Liter, vielleicht 60 oder 70 cm tief. Aber auch da haben die Fische    ( Goldfische) überwintert. Ich habe nur einen Eisfrei benutzt und die Filteranlage kpl. abgebaut.  Aber es wird auch auf die Region ankommen. Jetzt habe ich auch ein paar Kois im Teich. Wie die den Winter überstehen wird sich erst im Frühjahr zeigen. Vielleicht kann hierzu jemand ein paar Tips geben.

Gruß Vera


----------



## Steinadler (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

Hallo,

also ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall ratsam ist einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor (gibt es ja schon für EUR 8 - 10) mit einzusetzen, wenn Fische drin sind, damit die Gase über einen Teil der nicht zugefrorenen Eisdecke entweichen können.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*



> also ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall ratsam ist einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor (gibt es ja schon für EUR 8 - 10) mit einzusetzen, wenn Fische drin sind, damit die Gase über einen Teil der nicht zugefrorenen Eisdecke entweichen können



eine Styrodurplatte geht auch - dann ein HT 40 durch diese durchstecken so da das Rohrende bis 20/30 cm übern Grund steht + das andere Ende auch so viel über der Styrodurplatte oberhalb des Wasserspiegels steht

ich lege noch zusätzlich so in 30cm Wassertiefe ein Luftpumpe mit 2,5 W Verbrauch - die läuft dann 24h und hält den Teich ebenfalls frei (die darf aber nicht auf den Teichgrund!)


----------



## Gerhard_860 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

Hallo!!
Warum darf diese luftpumpe nicht auf den teichgrund? lg.


----------



## steli (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

Hallo,

da sonst die verschieden warmen Wasserschichten vermischt werden und evtl. Mulm aufgewirbelt wird.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## framp (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*



			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall ratsam ist einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor (gibt es ja schon für EUR 8 - 10) mit einzusetzen, wenn Fische drin sind, damit die Gase über einen Teil der nicht zugefrorenen Eisdecke entweichen können.
> 
> ...


Da es immer wieder zu lesen ist habe ich mir auch für diesen Winter erstmals einen Eisfreihalter besorgt wie immer wieder empfohlen. Nur habe ich nirgendwo gefunden, wer diese Gase erzeugt. 
Sind das Blähungen der Fische  ? 
Im Ernst. Wovor genau sollen diese Eisfreihalter schützen?


----------



## flohkrebs (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*



			
				framp schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das Blähungen der Fische  ?


hallo!
  

im Ernst?  
Das sind die Gase, die bei der Fäulnis/Rotte absterbender Pflanzen/Algen oder Wasserinsekten entstehen...
 

liebe Grüße!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

.... und fische müssen auch mal müssen... auch wenn sie kaum was fressen


----------



## Trautchen (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und fische müssen auch mal müssen... auch wenn sie kaum was fressen




...also das mußte mir jetzt aber mal erklären, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

na ja... auch wenn sie nur was trinken und nix fressen müssen die doch mal   
....


aber spaß bei seite, ernst kommt


----------



## Trautchen (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teich Winterfest machen!*

... also meine machen das immer gleich in den BA, da habe ich die Sorgen nicht...


----------



## Skadi (12. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
da der erste Winter   als Teichbesitzer vor der Tür steht, war es gestern bei mir so weit ... habe den Teich winterfest gemacht ... am Teichrand, alles was nicht mehr grün war, über der Wasseroberfläche abgeschnitten ...

Die Seerosen in der Tiefwasserzone habe ich zurückgeschnitten, und die Zwergseerosen auf 1m versenkt.

Das __ Hechtkraut habe ich aus der Flachwasserzone ausgebuddelt, ... kalte Finger  ... in einem Korb gepflanzt, das noch vorhandene Grün eingekürzt und ebenfalls in die Tiefe des Teiches entlassen ... an den Körben habe ich eine Schnur befestigt und diese am Teichrand fixiert, damit ich die Körbe im Frühjahr wieder an die Oberfläche holen kann.

Des weiteren habe ich das bisschen Laub was sich am Teichgrund angesammelt hat, so gut es ging mit dem Kescher entfernt.
Den noch blühenden __ Spaltgriffel habe ich auch aus der Flachwasserzone genommen und in einen Korb gepflanzt, wie und wo ich diese Pflanze überwintern kann ...  ... hier würde ich mich über Tipps freuen ...

Aktuell läuft noch die Pumpe für das Wasserspiel, habe sie schon vor längerem höher gestellt, ca. -30cm ... und bin mir hier auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig, wann ich sie ausstelle ...

Wie weit seit ihr mit den Wintervorbereitungen an euren (naturnahen) Teichen?


----------



## Tomy26 (12. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Ja was muss ab und was nicht ?
Der letzte Winter war für meinen Teich der erste und als Wintervorbereitung habe ich nur das welke Blattwerk über Wasser abgesammelt.
Als der Teich zugefrohren( ca. 5 cm ) war habe ich mit den Schneeschieber alle Pflanzenreste gekappt.
Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich nichts gemacht !
Dieses Jahr werde ich diese aber auch ca.10-15 cm unter Wasseroberfläche abschneiden da alles was einfriert danach auch kaputt ist und somit in Frühjahr dann nur den Teich düngt .
Mal sehen was es bringt. 



Skadi schrieb:


> Das __ Hechtkraut habe ich aus der Flachwasserzone ausgebuddelt


Warum ? Habe auch welches in der Flachwasserzone und es drinn gelassen, es ist nichts passiert. Aber am bei uns(47906 NRW) wird es auch nicht wirklich lange kalt.


----------



## Skadi (12. Nov. 2017)

.... will lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen ... habe mir dies "erlesen" ...

Das __ Hechtkraut - Pontedaria cordata =
Blau blühende Wasserpflanzen sind selten; das Hechtkraut stellt daher eine Bereicherung für jeden Gartenteich dar. Es wächst in nähstoffreichem, schlammig-sandigem Substrat in der Flachwasserzone und bildet über sein Rhizom mit der Zeit dichte Horste. Da es nicht völlig winterhart ist, setzt man es in einen Pflanzkorb, der im Winter frostfrei in der Tiefwasserzone des Teichs oder an Land unter einer dichten Laubschicht gelagert wird.


----------



## Tomy26 (12. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Skadi
War mir nicht so bewusst, leider steht auch bei den wenigsten Pflanzen im Lexikon was zur Überwinterung.
Da ich aber gut 10 Meter Ufer( 0 bis -10 cm) mit __ Hechtkraut habe und noch mal ca 5 Meter Riesenhechtkraut( - 30 cm ) glaube ich nicht das ich mir die Arbeit mache.
Ich hoffe dann mal das sie es so wie letztes Jahr gut überstehen.


----------



## Skadi (12. Nov. 2017)

Hey Frank,

... na bei den Mengen an __ Hechtkraut würde ich mir auch nicht die Arbeit machen ...
... bei mir waren es 5 Pflanzen .


----------



## Petta (12. Nov. 2017)

Skadi schrieb:


> schlammig-sandigem Substrat in der Flachwasserzone



Hallo,
bei uns steht das __ Hechtkraut ganzjährig
in einem Kübel bei 1Meter Tiefe und gedeiht prächtig.............


----------



## hessi (13. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe mein __ Hechtkraut in Pflanztaschen am Uferrand,ca.30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche gepflanzt,selbst bei 10cm Eisschicht im letzten Winter ist es im Sommer wieder prächtig gewachsen.


----------



## dizzzi (13. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe das __ Hechtkraut in ca. 50cm Tiefe. Aus Unwissenheit letztes Jahr stehen gelassen. War der Pflanze egal. Hat sich diese Jahr prächtig entwickelt. Werde auch dieses Jahr stehen lassen.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Nov. 2017)

Bei mir steht es auch auf -40 cm bis- 50 cm ich schneide es immer knapp unter der Wasserlinie ab, bis jetzt kam es immer wieder.


----------



## koichteich (14. Nov. 2017)

Moin, hatte es im alten Teich auf ca. 20cm. Hat super überlebt trotz 2-3 cm Eisschicht letztes Jahr. Steht jetzt auf ca. 20/25 im neuen Teich.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Skadi (14. Nov. 2017)

... also wenn ich das hier von euch so höre, hätte ich es mir wohl sparen können, das __ Hechtkraut auszubuddeln  ... naja, dann bleibt es halt nächstes Jahr im Teich .


----------



## Florians_Teich (17. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen gepumpten Teich mit einer OASE 8000 er. Die pumpt das Teichwasser durch 2 Regentonnen zum filtern.
Habe seit Anfang des Monats die Pumpe auf 2 leere Getränkekisten gelegt. Jetzt ist die Pumpe etwa 5-10 Zentimeter unterm Wasserspiegel und hält den Filter am laufen.


soll ich die Pumpe lieber abschalten (auch damit die nicht kaputt geht so nah an der Oberfläche)
etwas tiefer stellen?
ganz abschalten und aus den Filtern das Wasser ablassen und mit Styropor Eisfreihalten?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Nov. 2017)

Bei deiner Teichgröße und Tiefe würde ich den Styropor Eisfreihalter nehmen.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Nov. 2017)

Hei...ich mach garnix (mehr)
Lass es einfach wie es ist.
Die trockenen Blütenstände sehen schön aus im Frost...
Dort überwintern viele Tiere und Vögel fressen die Samen.
Im Frühling, wenn schönes Wetter ist und keine Fröste mehr zu erwarten sind, wird das dürre Zeug abgeschnitten und erstmal neben dem Teich gelagert, damit Insekten abhauen können..dann wird es in Hügelbeete eingebaut...
Wenn dann die einzelnen Pflanzen austreiben und melden, was für eine Art sie sind, werde ich mal inserieren und die ersten Pflanzeneimer für wenig Asche verticken. Die Leute sind immer soooo dankbar
Ich habe auch nicht abgedeckt gegen Laub. Einfach alles so gelassen wie es ist.
Das mache ich schon seit Jahren so und der Erfolg gibt mir Recht...Die Tiere vermehren sich, wir haben endlos Nützlinge und Teichtiere, egal ob Insekt, __ Schnecken oder __ Molche

Die ersten Jahre hatte ich Stress mit dem Teich..ich wollte verhindern das er zufriert...is mir nicht gelungen, trotz Eisfreihalter und Luftpumpe fror er so tief zu, das ich beim Auftauen nicht bis unters Eis greifen konnte..das waren sicher über 40cm (brrr)
Dann hab ich das gelassen...Auch das Laubnetz...festgestellt das es nix bringt, die paar Blätter auszusperren, wenn noch kiloweise anderes Gestrüpp im Teich dahinrottet.
Die Schnecken nehmen sich alljährlich dem Problem an...
Fadenalgen gibts schon lange keine mehr..nur Volvox (lustige Kullerkugeln) und leichte Grünalgenblüte im Juni, dann ist er wieder Kristallklar...
Also was solls?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2017)

Skadi schrieb:


> Den noch blühenden __ Spaltgriffel habe ich auch aus der Flachwasserzone genommen und in einen Korb gepflanzt, wie und wo ich diese Pflanze überwintern kann ...  ... hier würde ich mich über Tipps freuen ...


Der Spaltgriffel steht bei mir mit einem nassen Fuß in so einer Höhe von 10 cm über dem Wasserspiegel. Bis jetzt ist der immer wieder gekommen.


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Florian!
Bitte mach nicht so ein “gewese“ mit deiner Pumpe.
Im Prinzip bleibt sie immer an der selben Stelle ob Sommer oder Winter.
Dann dimme sie lieber.

Filtermedien egal welcher Art bleiben im Filter ohne Wasser aber gut belüfteten, es spielt auch keine Rolle ob sie sauber sind oder nicht.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe heute meine Teichbelüftung schon mal aufgebaut. Aber noch nicht in Betrieb genommen.
Nun habe ich eine kleine Frage an die Experten, da ich in der Bedienungsanleitung nichts gefunden habe.
Was ist eurer Meinung nach die richtige Tiefe für die Belüftersteine? 

Werde zusätzlich noch meinen Eisfreihalter einsetzen, wenn Frost angesagt ist. Denke Sauerstoff dürfte damit genug da sein, für die Teichlebewesen.

LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (18. Nov. 2017)

20-30 cm unter der Wasser-Kannte.


----------

